

MongoDB comparison and Experience - pejman

Hi,
who is using MongoDB and what is your experience?<p>Is there any reason I choose MongoDB over other alternatives?
======
LTheobald
I used MongoDB to handle analytics for our system and it's been OK. We had
some problems with memory leaks & other issues with Mongo but as new versions
are released, these problems are fixed.

As for the question "Why MongoDB?" it depends on what you want MongoDB to do.
Each of the NoSQL solutions have their pros and cons and you'll be best doing
some investigation into what best suits your purposes. For example, CouchDB
has built in record versioning. For analytic's this is an unwanted overhead
but for a system where you need record history (e.g. collaboration tool)
having that built into your DB is a big boost.

Then there's also the CAP Theorem. Check out this URL for a great overview:
<http://blog.nahurst.com/visual-guide-to-nosql-systems>. Out of consistency,
availability and partition tolerance, you can only satisfy 2 of the three. So
for example, your solution could partition beautifully and every client could
read/write data when you want but at the same time you couldn't guarantee
every client sees the same data all the time.

Hope that gives you a little food for though. MongoDB's great. The community
is helpful, the product is quick & easy to get up and working with and it's
powerful to boot. But it's not the only solution out there and the right
solution depends on what you are aiming for.

------
andrewguenther
If you are looking to do anything with mobile applications, I would recommend
CouchDB. CouchBase has a version of it that includes Android and iOS libraries
for automatic sync.

I know you are asking about Mongo, but I feel like this might be helpful.

~~~
jemeshsu
Any idea if Apple will approve app embedded with CouchDB?

~~~
andrewguenther
They have, I know multiple developers who have small apps running with CouchDB
on iPhone.

------
semerda
My experience with MongoDB has been great! Covered in detail here:
[http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/technology/mongodb-
mon...](http://www.theroadtosiliconvalley.com/technology/mongodb-mongo-nosql-
db/)

